# Original Cowboy Bebop OST



## MA-Simon (Mar 16, 2022)

Somehow my first time listening to this. What a soundtrack! Will play on repeat tomorrow during work...


----------



## Trash Panda (Mar 16, 2022)

Yup! It’s all sorts of brilliant.


----------



## Dr.Quest (Mar 16, 2022)

As good slice of genius right there!


----------



## Louis Van Zandt (Mar 16, 2022)

If you like the Cowboy Bebop OST. Check these two out.

Ghost In The Shell (1995) OST


Yoko Kanno - Greatest Songs | Best of Yoko Kanno


I love listening to these when walking.


----------



## rhizomusicosmos (Mar 16, 2022)

_Tank!_ should be a big band standard.


----------



## lychee (Mar 17, 2022)

Everything Yoko Kanno touches turns to gold, and generally the anime that accompanies her music is of good quality.
I'm a big fan of the Cowboy Bebop soundtrack, but I think I'm even more so of Terror In Resonance, a real gem:


----------



## lychee (Mar 17, 2022)

Here is the master in action, playing all the piano tracks from Cowboy Bebop, including my favorite, Piano Black (01:32):


----------



## Jrides (Mar 17, 2022)

Same here. First time. Great experience.


----------



## Jorgakis (Mar 20, 2022)

Yoko Kanno is on the top of my fav film/series composers. My absolute fav is her Visions of Escaflowne OST. But Cowboy is also great, especially when you know how much she can change her style from orchestral to jazz or pop listening to her other stuff.


----------



## Leigh (Mar 20, 2022)

rhizomusicosmos said:


> _Tank!_ should be a big band standard.


Before Covid, the big band I'm in was working on an Eric Dannewitz arrangement of this. It's a blast to play!


----------



## jeremyr (Mar 20, 2022)

Jorgakis said:


> Yoko Kanno is on the top of my fav film/series composers. My absolute fav is her Visions of Escaflowne OST. But Cowboy is also great, especially when you know how much she can change her style from orchestral to jazz or pop listening to her other stuff.



Kanno quotes Williams's ET at 1:16 which proves she learns from the best. It's difficult to believe she is self-taught at composition and orchestration, and does all orchestrations herself. I can't think of many composers alive today with that level of talent.


----------

